# WANTED - Long distance coach



## injati (Dec 5, 2011)

Good morning all,

I am looking to enlist the services of a coach. Can anybody recommend a good long distance coach?
I'm based in Germany, so that would mean that everything would need to be done via telephone and skype.

Regards,
Francois


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Nuts and bolts. You can find him on here. He does a lot of internet coaching and is quite knowledgeable in all aspects. 

Good luck.


----------



## land cruiser (May 21, 2013)

+1 on Alan. He really knows what he is doing.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

That makes three telling you to search out nuts&bolts


----------



## injati (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you gents for your input. I have contacted the man, and will wait and see what happens.

Once again, much appreciated, thanks.


----------

